# .



## Cheekah (Jun 17, 2019)

Hi


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Which show? 

It all really depends on the location. 

I guess put it this way... dog show I was at this past weekend was indoors and at a fairly expensive location. I did not bring my unentered dog because I would have had to be extra "sneaky" to get him in past the guards at the doors. I did find this show had loosened up quite a bit from prior years. Prior years, they had workers roving the floor and checking handlers for wrist bands. I remember I looked down at my outfit (suit, skirt, nylons, dressy shoes) and looked back and straight out asked the person if they though I'd be dressed like that if I were not entered. *shakes head*

Show I'm entered at next week - I'd definitely say anyone can bring their dogs. It's all outside and as long as you aren't walking your dogs through the closed in spaces of the grooming tents and up to crates (I've seen that!), you are encouraged to attend and spend time with the family - including the dogs. <= I'm trying to get my sister to bring her dog along those lines.

3 month old puppy - you are OK if at least 2 rounds of vaccinations. But still be sensible about potty areas and visiting with dogs. There have been stomach viruses and KC viruses passed around at dog shows...


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Is the show indoors or outdoors?
I absolutely would NOT take a 3 month old puppy to an indoor show.
Outdoor show if the weather is good, then OK. Because when you get tired of walking them around or carrying them (and you will....walking or carrying any dog for hours is miserable) you can put them back in a crate in the car.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I've only been to outdoor shows at a specific venue but people bring unentered dogs ALL The time. Lana was entered in March when we went together and it was fine. Lana was entered in June and we came across a bunch of unentered puppies out for socialization.


----------

